# help finding part number - industrial



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Your best bet is to rent a lift, or a line ladder, and look at the nameplate. Or borrow a good pair of binoculars, and hope it's visible from the ground.


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

Try searching google for "weatherproof high bay light". Good luck trying to search for them though. Take joe's advice and get up there to find a nameplate.


----------

